# Field and Stream Store



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

...................


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm exited for this , frankly I have been disappointed by the new Cabelas fishing department. I quickly learned that I am better off going to the Dicks near my apartment on sawmil near W Dublin Granville as opposed to dealing with the hassle of going to Cabelas. Rarely is there something I cant find at Dicks, and frankly I find the Field and Stream brand equipment to be better quality then the Cabelas brand equipment.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't wait, sounds like the store where dick's is now will be closed at a later date

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not terribly excited. Field and Stream as a magazine has been rubbish for years. I am excited about REI. That's way cool! 

It would be awesome to get a Fin Fur & Feather here.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Any new store in town is great news, forces the rest to keep prices in line and offer better services, it's a win win for us

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

in this age of online, who wants to go to the store to be "underwhelmed" and "disappointed", when all you have to do is make a few clicks on the net and get any bait, any size, any color, you want and have it at your doorstep within 24-48 hours? I have not been into the new cabelas at all, any dicks store for years, ive been in gander about 2-3 times in the past 3 years. as a tourney bass fisherman, most of the local stores are not stocking what im buying anyways i.e. tungston weights, specific color plastics, handmade crankbaits, and so on.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> Field and Stream as a magazine has been rubbish for years


I do concur, sir!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

StuckAtHome said:


> Any new store in town is great news, forces the rest to keep prices in line and offer better services, it's a win win for us
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Absolutely! Bring on the competition.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> I'm not terribly excited. Field and Stream as a magazine has been rubbish for years. I am excited about REI. That's way cool!
> 
> It would be awesome to get a Fin Fur & Feather here.


I agree with you on that! I just hope their store is alot better than their magazine, but I doubt it will be. Just another so called "sporting goods" store that sells tennis shoes and workout clothing and has an isle or two of hunting and fishing gear like Dicks. I'm excited about the REI store though. I have some of their camping gear and it is top quality stuff at a fair price.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Field and Stream as a magazine has been rubbish for years.



Their articles are a complete joke. I had a subscription I let lapse. I've gained nothing from them as a reader other than an occasionally good photo, even then those are scarce.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Their articles are a complete joke. I had a subscription I let lapse. I've gained nothing from them as a reader other than an occasionally good photo, even then those are scarce.


I refuse to waste my money on such garbage!


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

It would be awesome to get a Fin Fur & Feather here.[/QUOTE]

I agree they have an amazing selection of a lot of things but I hate going an hour away just to go there >.< personally I think it's almost better than cabelas 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Trust me guys, the field and stream store in pa is head and shoulders above Cabela's and bass pro as far as "high end" tackle is concerned. Your not going to find a bunch of bobbers and snelled hooks though if that's what your after. Lots of the Japanese companies (lucky craft, river2sea, Spro, keitec, etc...) are represented well, and basically all the rod and reel manufacturers from the bottom of their lines to the top. I could have easily spent a mortgage payment on my first visit...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SlabSlayR said:


> I agree with you on that! I just hope their store is alot better than their magazine, but I doubt it will be. Just another so called "sporting goods" store that sells tennis shoes and workout clothing and has an isle or two of hunting and fishing gear like Dicks. I'm excited about the REI store though. I have some of their camping gear and it is top quality stuff at a fair price.


No workout gear, golf, baseball, football, tennis or any of the filler. It's literary hunting, fishing, camping, kayaking, and even REAL trolling motors for boats!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Trust me guys, the field and stream store in pa is head and shoulders above Cabela's and bass pro as far as "high end" tackle is concerned. Your not going to find a bunch of bobbers and snelled hooks though if that's what your after. Lots of the Japanese companies (lucky craft, river2sea, Spro, keitec, etc...) are represented well, and basically all the rod and reel manufacturers from the bottom of their lines to the top. I could have easily spent a mortgage payment on my first visit...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This is exactly what I am talking about, I have never been to the F&S in PA , but Dicks is more Quality over Quantity , as opposed to Cabela's, thats why I like this move.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

And I agree the magazine sucks! Unless you like to read about wildcat rifle rounds that are virtually impossible to obtain, or remote trout fishing streams that you would have to sell your house in order to afford to be able to fish them....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> And I agree the magazine sucks! Unless you like to read about wildcat rifle rounds that are virtually impossible to obtain, or remote trout fishing streams that you would have to sell your house in order to afford to be able to fish them....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Field and Stream has always been the "Well to Do Mans" "Upper Class" "1%er" Wildlife magazine.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Somehow I ended up with a subscription to Field and Stream, and I agree that it stinks. They seem to be more about hunting and shooting than angling. Oh, and their inline spinners suck...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

A good buddy of mine is on the launching team of these Field and Stream stores. He's running the Erie store and launching the others.
I've heard nothing but great things about them. And I kind of like the Field and Stream branded gear. Some of it is great, some so so. Like their spinning rods are AWESOME for the price.
Been in a few REI stores. They're fun to browse around in, definitely high end stuff, but unless you're serious backpacker/climber/camper etc..there's not a lot there for you.
Looking forward to the F&S store a bunch.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't been to the new field and stream store in cinti yet but I have been to the REI down here. They seem to be really expensive to me but I am cheap so maybe it is just me.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Trust me guys, the field and stream store in pa is head and shoulders above Cabela's and bass pro as far as "high end" tackle is concerned. Your not going to find a bunch of bobbers and snelled hooks though if that's what your after. Lots of the Japanese companies (lucky craft, river2sea, Spro, keitec, etc...) are represented well, and basically all the rod and reel manufacturers from the bottom of their lines to the top. I could have easily spent a mortgage payment on my first visit...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree with you. I was thoroughly impressed with the f&s in pa. A much greater selection of fishing and hunting stuff than cabelas or gander mountain. It was a close second to bass pro.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonder if this the beginning of the end to Buckeye Outdoors.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been impressed with Dick's Sporting Goods and it's a lot better than Gander Mountain. I personally would love if Bass Pro would come to town. I've loved Bass Pro since being a child and getting my mitts upon their yearly 500 page catalogue. I didn't understand too much about fishing back then but all of those lures in that catalogue just blew my mind.


----------

